# Little Betsie GEMS use caution!



## planecrazy29 (Jul 21, 2012)

Went out here today for a quick run through with my dog. As I was getting ready a pickup came up to me and informed me that he has coyote traps set. They are set on the side of the road opposite the newly installed sign. Unfortunately that is some of the nicer cover. Please use caution. I'd hate to see a dog (or hunter) get caught. I would like to suggest the trapping be prohibited in these areas during bird season


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow that's horrible! At least he gave you a heads up but what if you didn't see him!! I have came across two in sharonville one was in a area of state land I hunt for crows it was the first week of September and I almost sat on it when I was settling in to start calling. The other was last weekend we took my pup and my girlfriends lab so they could get aquatinted and they both were staring at some brush by a telephone pole so I went over to see and one was set off and had a wad of coyote hair in it and you could tell it wasn't to old. Its a sport I know and I wouldn't mind learning how to do it but maybe they could have something to let you know there are traps in the area. I know they don't want to hurt are dogs but something to at least warn us!


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Few thoughts...

1) Any chance he was a just jackhole bird hunter trying to scare you off "his" spot?
2) Seems like thinning predators around a covert is a good thing.
3) Hope everyone who hunts over dogs has learned to release a trap (if not, there's a sticky at the top of the forum)
4) If you're that worried, maybe it's time to branch out from the GEMS


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Heck there was a guy trapping on the Silo field trial course in Highland about a month ago.... Crazy what people will do without regard for other people.


----------



## pts (Dec 27, 2005)

I ran into him on Monday as well. He said that he has been trapping out there since the beginning of October. It did not appear that he was hunting (did not have a dog or orange on etc.).


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Learn how to release your animal, it won't hurt your dog if the trapper is being legal. My dogs have been snapped several times and they are none the worse for the wear. Be thankful that trappers are removing *****, skunks, and yotes out of the good bird areas, they are getting rid of predators.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Trapping has been around way longer than upland bird hunting. It really is nothing to get in a bunch about, there has been 10's of thousands of traps spread around the state since season opened. 
Trappers need bird hunters and bird hunters need trappers. It is best to try to get along. 
Learn how to get your dog out of a trap, overall they do little or no harm.
I'll bet that trapper has been trapping that "GEM's" area long before it was a GEM's area.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

I always like talking with trappers, they know so much about the land they work (great people to get info on good cover from). I am also very thankful for what they do. It is just part of the reality of running dogs in the woods, they might step into a trap or might take a stick through the chest. I just try to be educated on what to do and carry some supplies in case of emergency. I also have phone numbers saved of local vets and 24 hour animal hospitals just in case.


----------



## planecrazy29 (Jul 21, 2012)

I certainly wasn't trying to stir up any controversy. Just trying to give a heads up. I have no problem with trapping and certainly would like fewer coyotes. I would, however, say that if the state and it's partners are trying to attract bird hunters, an active trap line for coyotes is not a good thing. I did not ask what type of traps he had set. I should have. It's ok though because the GEMS area there is not great. Very few birds.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

You guys should worry more about illegally set conibears of the 220 and 330 variety or m44's as well as people doing things like spreading xylitol powder mixed in meat or otherwise around. Especially in areas closer to private property.


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

WestCoastHunter said:


> You guys should worry more about illegally set conibears of the 220 and 330 variety or m44's as well as people doing things like spreading xylitol powder mixed in meat or otherwise around. Especially in areas closer to private property.


it was nice of the trapper to mention it. all the trappers i know talk about how many of their traps get stolen. I dont blame them for keeping quiet. on a side note, I had a dog get into poisoned meat before. the dog died two days later.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

the study shows yotes are a bird hunters friend. drives off fox and other bird or egg eaters. as yotes eat fir .Source PF seminars, and RGS Bruce.
as for legal traps, as stated the guys will work with you you work with them


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

We have a house 1/2 mile from that GEMS and the entire area is crazy with yotes. I have run dogs all trhu the area and never had a trapped dog (not there anyway) He's most likely using leghold traps, they shouldn't be a problem with a dog and they are easy to remove. I don't really like it either, I was the person who ran into the Highland Field Trial Area trapper. There I had a real issue. This place is loaded with dogs every single day of the year and field trials run nearly every weekend. I trial dog tearing up the country (like a trial dog should) seting off a trap at full speed would tear up a leg good, ACL, etc. On 1000's of acres of State land................10's of 1000's of acres of State land........we have to stay together.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Traps scare the crap out of me. I ordered a leg hold and a conibear to practice releasing them. The leg hold is a joke, but that coni, man, it's tough to get that thing undone in an amount of time that wouldn't suffocate your dog. They are nasty things. The one I ordered was one of the smaller ones, and my lab's head fits in it. I'll still be practicing how to get them open quickly, but hearing this just makes me really nervous.


----------



## ejellis (Aug 20, 2014)

Lamarsh said:


> Traps scare the crap out of me. I ordered a leg hold and a conibear to practice releasing them. The leg hold is a joke, but that coni, man, it's tough to get that thing undone in an amount of time that wouldn't suffocate your dog. They are nasty things. The one I ordered was one of the smaller ones, and my lab's head fits in it. I'll still be practicing how to get them open quickly, but hearing this just makes me really nervous.


I bought a Bridger self locking trap setter for the conibears, it handles the little ones and the 330s though it is unlikely a dog would survive one of the larger traps. It is heavy and cumbersome but I can open any conibear in a flash, probably 10 times faster than the belt or rope method. After a day of carrying it I didn't even notice the weight or bulk anymore. They lock tight when closed so there are no worries about getting your hand snapped during the commotion. Also, you get the enjoyment of telling your wife that you are buying another "setter" and seeing the look on her face. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/BRIDGER-SELF-LOCKING-SETTER/1651217.uts

There are smaller, lighter aluminum ones that do not lock but handle the 220s and would be much easier to carry. I bought the bigger one as a "just in case" and since I hunt Minnesota every year worry a little more about them as I hear the larger conibears are used more in that state but haven't confirmed that with a trapper. 

I also keep a high quality pair of round face wire cutters in my vest in case one of the dogs gets into a snare. Cheap, light and easy to carry insurance.


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

ejellis said:


> I bought a Bridger self locking trap setter for the conibears, it handles the little ones and the 330s though it is unlikely a dog would survive one of the larger traps. It is heavy and cumbersome but I can open any conibear in a flash, probably 10 times faster than the belt or rope method. After a day of carrying it I didn't even notice the weight or bulk anymore. They lock tight when closed so there are no worries about getting your hand snapped during the commotion. Also, you get the enjoyment of telling your wife that you are buying another "setter" and seeing the look on her face.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/BRIDGER-SELF-LOCKING-SETTER/1651217.uts
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice on the conibear setter. I carry a small metal saw and wire clips in my pack, but I will add one of these.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

ejellis said:


> I bought a Bridger self locking trap setter for the conibears, it handles the little ones and the 330s though it is unlikely a dog would survive one of the larger traps. It is heavy and cumbersome but I can open any conibear in a flash, probably 10 times faster than the belt or rope method. After a day of carrying it I didn't even notice the weight or bulk anymore. They lock tight when closed so there are no worries about getting your hand snapped during the commotion. Also, you get the enjoyment of telling your wife that you are buying another "setter" and seeing the look on her face.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/BRIDGER-SELF-LOCKING-SETTER/1651217.uts
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. I was using the string method of opening a coni. It sucks. Too thin of a string and it busts through the cracks, too thick and it's hard to get it looped around more than once. I noticed the right size rope sort of gets stuck in the first loop, so I started carrying two sets of the ropes. I thought of carrying an actual setter, but I thought they were all large, so thanks for sharing that. 

I don't know a ton about trapping, but aren't anything larger than 330 conis illegal in Mich? 

I also carry nippers (my multitool has one) for snares, but I also watched a YouTube that shows you how to loosen them without nippers if you have to. A multitool is no doubt a must carry for any upland hunter.


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

k9wernet said:


> Few thoughts...
> 
> 1) Any chance he was a just jackhole bird hunter trying to scare you off "his" spot?
> 2) Seems like thinning predators around a covert is a good thing.
> ...


They shouldn't be body traps that big. It should be a leg hold trap. There is a size limits for body traps on public land. Also restrictions in how they can be setup on public land.


1. Private Land Dryland and Surface-Ice Body-Gripping Traps It is unlawful to set a body-gripping or conibear-type trap larger than 7.5 inches in width (as measured inside the jaw hinges) on drylands that are privately owned, or over frozen submerged privately owned bottomlands unless the trap is 4 or more feet above dry ground or the frozen surface of ice. 2. Public Land Dryland and Surface-Ice Body-Gripping Traps: Body-gripping traps less than 5.5 inches inside the jaw hinges may be set without restrictions if used according to other regulations. All legal bodygripping traps of any size may be used if they are 4 or more feet off the ground without set restriction. Body-gripping traps set on dryland or on ice on public lands without the use of bait, lure, or attractant must be no greater than 6.5 inches inside the jaw hinges (160s) and only may be set such that no part of the body-gripping surface is more than 8 inches above the ground (see figure below).

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/hunting_and_trapping_digest_461177_7.pdf Pages 56 - 57


----------

